# Laying/sleeping on their back?



## Jynxie (Apr 6, 2011)

I never hear anyone mention their bunnies laying on their backs.

But a few minutes ago he bunny flopped, and he was laying/maybe sleeping on his back with his feet up in the air.

I have seen him lay on his side and look kinda the same before too, but this time he was totally on his back feet HIGH in the air.

Scared me for sure.

Is this the dead bunny flop? Is my bunny just weird? Or should I be worried?

Personally he looks like he's just in a comfy position, but I NEVER hear about anyone saying their bunnies laying on their backs or pictures of anything similar... :S


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 6, 2011)

some of them sleep that way. I would think it means that he feels perfectly safe willing to expose his belly like that. My buns have slept in all kinds of positions.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh okay well good then.
I was a little worried. 

I'm glad it's okay since I thought it was adorable lol.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a kit that slept on his back all the time. He doesn't now that he's older, but when he was wittle, he did all the time and I took pics of it because it was so cute. He's the only one that slept like that.

The dead bunny flop (DBF) is when they lay flat out on their sides and well.... look like a dead bunny. They'll have their heads down and legs out completely relaxed. It's a cute position, too.

Your bun is adorable in any position! He's just so dang cute!!


----------



## cindyrads (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a rabbit that used to do that and the first time I saw it I thought he was dead. It's cute as hell though.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 6, 2011)

haha, well I knew he wasn't dead since he looked straight at me and then did it... and his eyes were open.

Almost like "LOOK MOMMY, IZ SO CUTE RITE??"

But it scared me since I never have seen him do it before.
I've seen him all of a sudden just flop to his side and looks pretty dead, so I guess thats what everyone is talking about with the dead bunny flop.

Also I tried to get a picture, but he saw me coming with the camera and went back to normal. He knew what was going on  LOL.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2011)

My Avatar is Nikki at 4 months. Sound asleep all 4 legs in the air and mouth open. She's the only one that would sleep like that. She also used to sleep in her hay rack til she got too big. Silly rabbit!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL yes, it was exactly like your avatar! haha.


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Guy sleeps like that occaisonally and it still alarms me when I see him in that position.


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> My Avatar is Nikki at 4 months. Sound asleep all 4 legs in the air and mouth open. She's the only one that would sleep like that. She also used to sleep in her hay rack til she got too big. Silly rabbit!


Love it 

Jo x


----------



## foreverblue127 (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought for sure my Bun was dead the first time I saw him do it. He was half on his back and half on his side. And totally sound asleep. He didn't wake up right away, that was the scariest part. But it is super cute. Nancy, I love your avatar! It's awesome you were able to capture it.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 22, 2011)

He hasn't done it since I made this thread.
Too bad since it was adorable.


----------

